# SR40 bulging the cases??



## smlranger (Jan 13, 2011)

I am newly into reloading my own ammo. I have no problem with the 9mm loads for my SR9c but when I run the spent 40SW casings thru my Dillon re-sizing/de-capping die, it leaves a definite ridged area near the extractor groove. My research tells me that some guns, like Glocks, do not fully support the cartridge in the chamber and will cause a bulge in the case near the head. Now that I've taken a closer look at my spent casings, it appears the SR40 is doing the same thing. I can see and measure a definite bulged area near the case head.

Is anyone else with the SR40 noticing this issue (especially if you do your own reloading?)


----------

